# ECMP route deletion



## tao_rick (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi, I am using *F*reeBSD 9.0. I was able to add ECMP routes, and lookup works fine. But I am experiencing an ECMP route deletion issue. By inspecting the kernel code regarding deletion, it appears that the head radix node (in the chain) is always getting deleted; even the target node is not the head node of the chain. Can anyone shed a light on this?

Thanks a lot,

Rick


----------

